# Looking for Photo of Frunk hook screws



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

I have an odd request. Can someone please post a picture of the bolts that hold the Frunk liner in? I recently had some work done on my Frunk and I am trying to figure out if they used the wrong bolts to put it back together. Can someone please post a pic of the bolts that are behind the grocery bag clips?

Thanks


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I can't post a photo, but I can tell you that it's a 10mm hex bolt, 1"long.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Drhalo said:


> Can someone please post a pic of the bolts that are behind the grocery bag clips?


and when did Tesla stop including the grocery bag clips? Friend of mine just got a new 3 and it didn't have them. He wants to know if we can 3D print them or order them from Tesla?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Does his bin have the indentions with exposed bolts? If so, the clips may not have been installed. If not, the design has been changed and the OEM part wouldn't work for him.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

tencate said:


> and when did Tesla stop including the grocery bag clips?


I can't locate a thread right now, but it was reported that new cars don't include grocery hooks, and they also don't include a carpeted mat for the frunk.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

garsh said:


> I can't locate a thread right now, but it was reported that new cars don't include grocery hooks, and they also don't include a carpeted mat for the frunk.


That's correct, he didn't get a carpet frunk mat either. The bin does have indentations and exposed bolt heads, kind of looks "cheap" to me. The little grocery hooks finish things nicely. And I've found them useful too!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Drhalo said:


> I have an odd request. Can someone please post a picture of the bolts that hold the Frunk liner in? ... Can someone please post a pic of the bolts that are behind the grocery bag clips?


 Four bolts are the














same. There are some other bolts under the front latch assy that use different washers and one under the upper over that covers that battery.


----------



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> Four bolts are the
> View attachment 31714
> View attachment 31715
> same. There are some other bolts under the front latch assy that use different washers and one under the upper over that covers that battery.


Thanks very much for this. I wasnt sure if the exposed bolts were right. They look cheap.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 19, 2020)

I got a pair of printed hooks off of Etsy, I think they were ten bucks. Someone on eBay is hawking them for a hideously high price, $70. Supposedly no longer available from Tesla.


----------



## wetcoastmike (Jan 20, 2020)

Correct - new Model 3s don't come with the frunk hooks (which are still disputed to just be bolt covers).

There are 3D printed plans available, or you can order them from a Tesla service center for a couple bucks total.

Part numbers are ASY-M3-RBN FRUNK-LH - 1116002-00-C and ASY-M3-RBN FRUNK-RH - 1116003-00-C

src: https://www.teslamodel3wiki.com/frunk-bag-hooks/


----------



## Defiant (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks, Mike. I'll try the SC. A salesman told me they were "unavailable", but I'll try other routes. I'd not heard of them as "covers" before (I think unlikely, since they have gripper markings molded-in), but what they're called isn't much an issue for me. 
I'd also not run across that Wiki before. Thanks again.


----------

